# Tracker Needed....



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

I am picking up a MY09 this coming Saturday, it currently does not have a tracker fitted and my insurance company Direct Line, the supplying dealer can fit one for £1100 which seems a little step, any suggestions?


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Speak to Takamo from Rabs Car Alarms (Trader).


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo comes highly recommend from forum users.
Send him a pm.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Another bump for Rab(Takamo); does great work and as a fellow owner he really does love his Gtr’s


----------

